# Slot cars/hobbies in Ocean City, MD?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I throw this out there every time we travel, so here it is again: We're going to be in Ocean City, MD this weekend. Any good slot car stuff/hobby stores/etc. that I don't want to miss?

thanks in advance...

--rick


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I hope the water's warm.

Have a happy and safe trip.

Gonzo


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
There used to be a Hobby shop with a 1/32 scale track up on one of the strip malls past Mandalay Bay. Kind of off the beaten path. We found it by accident. Maybe it's still there. All I know it was empty when we showed up and spent the next three hours in there racing and had the place to ourselves the whole time.  Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Roadrner--thanks, I will explore... Maybe I can find it...

Gonzo, we ain't swimming... My daughter has a cheerleading competition here.

I gotta say, it IS beautiful here, especially now in the off season when everything is pretty empty. We did Ripleys this morning and the boys had a ball. We pretty much had the place to ourselves...

--rick


----------



## Frank_1952 (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a track in Gaithersburg, MD. I know that is a little hike, but when it comes to running those slots, no distance is too great!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Roadrner--thanks, I will explore... Maybe I can find it...
> 
> Gonzo, we ain't swimming... My daughter has a cheerleading competition here.
> 
> ...


That 's the best thing about going down to OC in early spring or even the winter. Although alot of the shops are closed, you can still find enough to do around there and without alot of the riff raff. :devil: rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, we DID have a great time, mini golf, Ripley's, like that. This was our first time at OC, and I definitely want to go back during the off season like this. The only hobby shop I found was trains only, though...

--rick


----------

